# Best knife......



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I need some advice from some of you knife experts....what's the best knife for cleaning game, what holds the best edge the longest.....


----------



## Hookem2012 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have read several articles on a knife made by KA BAR called the Baconmaker (or something like that). It's a folding knife, and claims to hold its edge for a long time.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.bigcountryoutdoors.net/H...7/Big-Country-Hunting-Knife/product_info.html

im gonna try this one next year. I had some knifes made by a fellow last year and they hold a edge pretty dang good. I just need to get better at sharping knifes.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

berto said:


> http://www.bigcountryoutdoors.net/H...7/Big-Country-Hunting-Knife/product_info.html
> 
> im gonna try this one next year. I had some knifes made by a fellow last year and they hold a edge pretty dang good. I just need to get better at sharping knifes.


Yeah, I've looked at that one before. I might give it a try. I'm like you, I need to sharpen up my sharpening skills!......lol


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

my best skinning knife is the one state_vet made for me. My second best is the old version Wyoming Skinning Knife. The new one looks intriguing though


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I used what I thought was a very sharp cutco on the Oryx I shot and had hell skinning it. Broke out a Buck knife, same story. Maybe it was the Oryx but I'm in the market now for the best knife I can find......within reason.....


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I've used the Wyoming Skinner - old version - on hogs, Elk, deer without a problem. Gutted, Skinned, Quartered a 185lb boar in less than 30 minutes and never lost the edge. Not saying it's the best but it's better than the Schrade and Buck Knife I have


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

RogerB said:


> I've used the Wyoming Skinner - old version - on hogs, Elk, deer without a problem. Gutted, Skinned, Quartered a 185lb boar in less than 30 minutes and never lost the edge. Not saying it's the best but it's better than the Schrade and Buck Knife I have


Thanks, I'll definitely check it out.......I'm on a quest now!.....lol

http://www.amazon.com/Wyoming-Skinner-Blade-Polymer-Handle/dp/B00162MQ2G

Like this?


----------



## shhhh...ducks (Feb 22, 2010)

Knives of Alaska. This is a great set. very sharp and holds the edge for a long time. I wouldn't take for mine!!! The Muskrat is awesome for caping and skinning game


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Check out Randall made knives...I've had many knives over the years but the Randall I've had for over 43 years is still the best.

.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Knife*

The knife from Big Country that Berto referenced is like my Piranta by Havalon. It uses replaceable surgical stainless steel blades. The knife with some blades was about $30-$40. The blades last for a long time but I think when they are new they are almost too sharp. Most of the work in dressing an animal is to skin it IMHO. With a new blade it's hard to keep from cutting through the hide. I guess my favorite is my old Arapaho by Case. A friend that collects knives gave it to me and told me to hold on to it. He sure was right!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

steverino said:


> The knife from Big Country that Berto referenced is like my Piranta by Havalon. It uses replaceable surgical stainless steel blades. The knife with some blades was about $30-$40. The blades last for a long time but I think when they are new they are almost too sharp. Most of the work in dressing an animal is to skin it IMHO. With a new blade it's hard to keep from cutting through the hide. I guess my favorite is my old Arapaho by Case. A friend that collects knives gave it to me and told me to hold on to it. He sure was right!


i use the Piranta by Havalon...it takes a bit of getting use to because they are so sharp....but you can't beat them, except with maybe nice custom knife.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hands down- the skinning version of the knife all the professional tuna cleaners use. Victorinox 5 or 6" skinner.

www.cadcutlery.com

hit "butchering knives" and scroll down to skinning knives. These things are incredible. You can get them locally at that place, can't remember the name right now, that sells all of the sausage making grinders, seasoning, etc. off I-45 towards down town. I'll get that company name and re post it.

These knives are incredible.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Gypsy Blade Works ....In Friendswood...Mike and Jeff Harrigan make a beautiful and very efficient knife...hard enough to maintain an edge for a long time but not too hard to sharpen..allthough Mike can put an edge on any kinfe that will shave the hair from your arm and last a looooooong time.Mike used to have a knife making outfit called Silver Fox Knives,but they closed up and he has gone back in business with his son. I've been using knives made by him since about 1973.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Oceola said:


> Check out Randall made knives...I've had many knives over the years but the Randall I've had for over 43 years is still the best.
> 
> .


If you ever decide to get rid of that old Randall,give me a shout...I'd love to have it...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

The little victorinoxes are about the best I have ever used. Very sharp, easy to resharpen, and they are very inexpensive. I completely gut, skin, quarter, and debone with these little suckers, anything from deer to elk (I haven't shot a moose yet).



THE JAMMER said:


> Hands down- the skinning version of the knife all the professional tuna cleaners use. Victorinox 5 or 6" skinner.
> 
> www.cadcutlery.com
> 
> ...


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Use the one the professional tuna cleaners use-- Forschner/Victorinox.

Log into www.cadcutlery.com ; click on "forschner butchering" and scroll down to skinning knives. They make a 5" and a 6", and they are phenomenal. They are easy to sharpen , and really hold an edge. Allied Kenco (713-691-2935) carry them locally.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

What's the story on the ESEE knives? I've been thinking of getting one of the Izula II's but can't decide.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I'm funny when it comes to knives. I treat them like my firearms and want the best that I can buy and also what appeals to me. So far that has meant a custom made knife made of really good steel and with the steel treated the way it is supposed to be treated.

I don't change out knives every year or every ten years. I pretty much use the same knife year in and year out so what I buy I pay a premium for. I never was into the inexpensive knives that work great for a while but get left on the tailgate of the truck, or on a cleaning table...you don't let a $500.00 + knife out of your sight lol. 

My Dad ordered this Randall 8-4 back in the 50's and carried it for years, passing down to me when he retired from hunting.

Like yours Oceola, it stays sharp, needing only to run it over some leather to keep the edge clean. Forged Swedish tool steel and sharp on top and on the bottom cutting edge.

I had a sheath made for it so I wouldn't mess up the original one that came with the knife but I've since retired the knife, less something happen to it. It stays in the safe with other Randall knives that are not in use and I use my Randall that was made in 1971.

TH


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the info......

Bret


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

TH u leave a 500 dollar knife around me and it just might get swapped with my 100 dollar knife


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Oceola said:


> Check out Randall made knives...I've had many knives over the years but the Randall I've had for over 43 years is still the best.
> 
> .


I'll be getting one of those one day. I just recently got 2 knives from bark river during hunting season. They are very good too but I'd take a randall anyday. The bark river knives are very good and are made of a good steel, A2 I believe. However, they have a convex edge and could be a challenge to sharpen.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Boker Ceramic

http://www.pocketknifenow.com/boker/


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Brete said:


> I used what I thought was a very sharp cutco on the Oryx I shot and had hell skinning it. Broke out a Buck knife, same story. Maybe it was the Oryx but I'm in the market now for the best knife I can find......within reason.....


Those knives you were using probably were not sharpened correctly. I can sharpen just about any knife to razor sharp, however some steels in blades are much better than others as far as edge retention goes. For example, a cheap steel blade may skin 1 animal and then need to be resharpened. A good steel blade may skin 3 animals without having to be sharpened. Buck makes a good line but you have to make sure to get one with good steel. I've heard that cutco uses 440-A stainless steel which isn't too good. I wouldn't buy one. 
Just some advice, if you do buy an expensive knife $200+ (For me this is expensive, I've been collecting knives in the $100 to $200 price range) it will need to eventually get sharpened. You are going to want to send it in to a professional who will not scratch the blade itself unless you don't mind having marks on a nice blade. It's best to practice sharpening on cheap blades as opposed to the nice ones.

I like these alot http://www2.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_store.html?ttl=Medium%20Sized%20Lockbacks&cat=bo&k=lbmed&. I have the green one on the left and have retired it already since I collect. Every hunting knife I have has a story to it.

I also have this one as well if your interested in a fixed blade http://www2.knifecenter.com/item/BO120588/boker-vollintegral-micarta-4-5-8-inch-fixed-blade except mine has pretty red wood for grips.

I now recently got this one by bark river in green micarta http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+bark+river+trail+buddy+green+micarta&ct=clnk. It's a great knife, I like the design, and comes with good steel, however you have to know how to sharpen a convex edge.

I also like the benchmade bone collector series. They are made with d2 steel I believe and are very nice too.

I've got more but so far these are my favorites other than a Randall that I'll get someday.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

got a dozier knife, made out of d2 steel, works good.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

I use the disposable blade type because of the varied type cleaning I do but after looking at the Boker ceramic knives I will get one to use. Have a ceramic kitchen knife and its the cats meow in the cooking shack. Beau


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

coogerpop said:


> If you ever decide to get rid of that old Randall,give me a shout...I'd love to have it...


Sorry, not for sale, Ever!

Originally Posted by *Trouthunter*  
_What's your go-to knife for hunting?

*I'm partial to vintage Randall Made Knives made with tool steel*, the smaller the better.

Benchmade makes a model 211 Activator, made from tool steel that once I got the bevel of the blade fixed, stays sharp and does a great job.

So what's on your hip? Or do you just use a pocket knife like my Grandfather did?

TH_

I'm with you TH...Like many folks I have a LOT of knives but the one that goes on every hunt with me is my 1969* Randall model 3*...Hands down the best knife I own.
I was living in Edgewater, Florida in the late 60's, working on the Apollo program. My wife ordered the knife from Bo *Randall* and sent in a $5 deposit...total cost?...$42. Big bucks for a knife back then. She got a nice letter back thanking her for the order and saying she would be notified when the knife was ready in about 6 months.
A few months later I was in Orlando and called *Randall*'s shop and he answered and said come on over. 
When I got there he was there by himself and on crutches from an ankle injury. He showed me around the shop and showed me his pocket knife collection...a whole room with all four walls covered with pocket knives...pretty impressive. He was great to talk to, a real down to earth guy.
When we got back out to the reception area where there were glass cases with many of his early knives on display I noticed a row of new knives of several modles including three "Model 3's". I asked about them and he said they were from orders that were never picked up and were for sale. I picked out one and he wrote my name on a piece of paper, stuck the blade through it, and put it on his desk. The next day I sent a check for the balance due, and waited...two weeks...like a kid waiting for Christmas. The reason it took so long is that my wife had ordered it with my name engraved on it...didn't know about that.
Anyway it will always be my favorite. I don't know about now but at that time the blades were hammer forged using Swedish tool steel and mine really takes and holds a great edge.

Frank

P.S. I added the leather thong loop to the top of the belt loop for extra security...the snap on the keeper has a tendency to pop open and I didn't want to loose the knife.

P.P.S Was offered almost $700 for it at a gun show a couple of years ago


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> I'm funny when it comes to knives. I treat them like my firearms and want the best that I can buy and also what appeals to me. So far that has meant a custom made knife made of really good steel and with the steel treated the way it is supposed to be treated.
> 
> I don't change out knives every year or every ten years. I pretty much use the same knife year in and year out so what I buy I pay a premium for. I never was into the inexpensive knives that work great for a while but get left on the tailgate of the truck, or on a cleaning table...you don't let a $500.00 + knife out of your sight lol.
> 
> ...





Oceola said:


> Sorry, not for sale, Ever!
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trouthunter*
> _What's your go-to knife for hunting?_
> ...


Are the newer Randall knives still made with the Swedish tool steel? If not, when (appoximately) did they switch to other steel types? Are theyer any Randall knife years better than others?

Oceola, what model number is yours?


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

This is like asking who makes the best car/truck. It all depends. 
Trouthunter, Randall forges the carbon steel blades out of 1095, a pretty common "knife" steel. Randall also makes knives using stainless steel. They have SS near the mark (Name).


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's a link to a list of steels that knife makers use.

http://zknives.com/knives/articles/knifesteelfaq.shtml


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Trouthunter, Randall forges the carbon steel blades out of 1095, a pretty common "knife" steel. Randall also makes knives using stainless steel. They have SS near the mark (Name).


I think at last count I have 7 Randall knives in my safe all of which are made of Swedish tool steel; Swedish Uddeholm FB-01, a high carbon, oil hardened, fine grain steel. According to Randall's website they are still using that steel in their carbon blade knives.

While I don't own a Randall knife with a stainless blade, the stainless steel is or was American 440B, an air hardened, stainless die steel.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Are the newer Randall knives still made with the Swedish tool steel? If not, when (appoximately) did they switch to other steel types? Are theyer any Randall knife years better than others?


As far as I know Randall is still using the Swedish 01 tool steel and they state that on their website. See my post above.

I like the older Randall knives but that's just my personal preference. I think the latest knife that I have made by Randall is from 1971. My son has (had, his was stolen) one made in 2000 that was every bit the quality of any of my earlier knives.

TH


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> As far as I know Randall is still using the Swedish 01 tool steel and they state that on their website. See my post above.
> 
> I like the older Randall knives but that's just my personal preference. I think the latest knife that I have made by Randall is from 1971. My son has (had, his was stolen) one made in 2000 that was every bit the quality of any of my earlier knives.
> 
> TH


Thanks for the info.!!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Drake, just an FYI...you'll have a long wait to buy one from Randall but you can find a good selection at http://www.nordicknives.com/RandallTN1.php with a September delivery date and at http://www.agrussell.com/knives-by-maker-randall-made-knives/c/2537/

You'll pay a buyer's premium for the swift delivery of your knife but it's not much more than what Randall charges. Just figure 4-5 years delivery on one ordered directly from Randall lol.

TH


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Trout,

I was actually looking at several vintage Randall knives on Ebay.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

"Oceola, what model number is yours?"[/QUOTE]

Model 3 with stag handle.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Oceola said:


> "Oceola, what model number is yours?"


Model 3 with stag handle.[/QUOTE]

Oceola,

Is that the 3-5?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Vintage is good 

TH


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Trouthunter, My bad. Randall knife steel that is commonly used is O1 not 1095. That's what happens when you get old. I know it is O1-but. Randall knives are very good and easy to sharpen due to the O1 tool steel. I have made several hunting knives using O1. Randall forges their knives. I just use the stock removal method and heat them and then temper'em. 01 not being stainless(stain resistant) will rust /tarnish easily. Should be kept clean and lightly oiled when not in use and not kept in the leather sheath. Tannic acid in the leather will tarnish a tool steel knife. Thanks.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

TXDRAKE said:


> Model 3 with stag handle.


Oceola,

Is that the 3-5?[/QUOTE]

I'm not up on the newest Randall model codes but if 3-5 means "model 3, 5" blade" then yes that's it.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Forshner*

The Jammer knows his stuff!!! I use to sell forshner at a butcher supply shop while in college and i can tell you that it is what most butchers and restaurants use for a reason. Best quality for the money hands down... I also use the two knifes you recomended for my hunting and fishing needs. Get a steel to sharpen them. DO NOT use electrical sharpeners.



THE JAMMER said:


> Hands down- the skinning version of the knife all the professional tuna cleaners use. Victorinox 5 or 6" skinner.
> 
> www.cadcutlery.com
> 
> ...


----------

